# Period correct Momo Prototipo st wheels...



## joelkaplan (Feb 26, 2003)

Pls look at my message below.....it was posted by me on another vintage forum...tell me your thoughts: 





Hi all...... 


Like many here Im always searchng for a good vintage score. I know a "vintage" r style wheel was just reproduced recently.......I recall it was like 400- 500 ish?...... 

I always felt the 350 mm Prototipo was a tad too small for the 911 cockpit.. 

Well, Im in the process of putting together an Alpina style 2002.........and many of those cars had period wheels that were very prototipo/monza like......14-15" or so. 

Listen to what is possible.....Ill go into greater detail if need be.....pm or e me. 


If we get 100 wheel orders..not maybe's but ppd. And we absorb the tooling costs(@5500)....so 55 per wheel.......we can have a real new Momo Prototipo in 360 or 370 or 380 mm, our choice....black or silver.They all need to be black or silver and all one size. Total costs w/ tooling incl for under 






260.00!!!!!!!!! 

That is wholesale pricing. 


Shipping not incl. 

My reaction......wow.......This seems all VERY doable. Downtime is 4- 5 mos max. To me....this is just great......really. 


Tell me your thoughts......


----------



## kwyjibo (Jun 1, 2006)

hello joel,
i saw your posting on other boards - and so you don't count me more than once, i'll only reply here - you have a definite yes from me.
i'll keep on eye on the other boards for your updates


----------

